# Snowy Photos with Nikon D40!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

My mom and I took Henry and Millie to the park today to take some photos of the dogs with our new cameras (she got a Canon 7D for Christmas!). Here are some of my favorites from my Nikon!:biggrin:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

More photos! :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Those are so good! Millie is just gorgeous! I love her. Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

How pretty! Millie has her little fur boots on and is lookin' adorable!! Great pics!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

SO jealous of your fancy camera!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What great photos and good looking dogs!!
Jealous of the super neat camera. TOtally blows my stupid point and shoot out of the water, of course. 
Not so jealous of the prong collars.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Not so jealous of the prong collars.


If you would like to come train Henry not to choke himself and drag us around without a prong collar, you are more than welcome :wink: We have tried _everything_ with him, sought many trainers, used positive methods, you name it. Unless the prong collar is on, he pulls and hurts his trachea. In fact, it was causing a coughing problem for a while. He does not pull with the prong collar on and we do not correct him. It is safer for him. 

I am training Millie for competitive obedience and we are actually weaning off walking with the prong collar. As long as the collar is on, she also does not pull. Pretty soon I begin connecting her leash to her flat collar while still having the prong on. Then, I will get rid of the prong collar altogether.

What works for your dogs doesn't necessarily work for my dogs. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous photos and dogs!!! You're doing great with the camera so far....doesn't take long to get good at it! 

I will also have to disagree with you about prong collars, they are a crutch. If positive methods werent working it probably has nothing to do with the fact that they were positive and just the fact that somewhere in the technique and methods of training were obviously sub par. Not every dog learns the same, but all dogs learn best with positive methods, there's no arguing that if you know dog behavior and training. We've had this discussion many times with many members and it never gets anywhere anyways because people are too engrained with their beliefs on what is ideal.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Here are some more photos! These are actually taken by my mom with her new Canon 7D. She took photos of me taking photos :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

BrownieM said:


> Here are some more photos! These are actually taken by my mom with her new Canon 7D. She took photos of me taking photos :biggrin:


I like yours better :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

BrownieM said:


> Here are some more photos! These are actually taken by my mom with her new Canon 7D. She took photos of me taking photos :biggrin:


I agree with Natalie- your photos turned out better. :biggrin:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Awww thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy cow! You and Millie have MATCHING fur boots! :biggrin: Soo cute.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Re: positive methods - I have had great success using that method with Millie, for the most part. A handful of treats and I can generally trust her to heal off leash. However; when Henry comes along she tends to get over-excited. Yes, it may be the easy way out - but having complete control is what I chose yesterday because its hard to take photos with a dog dragging you around in the snow! If Henry hadn't been there, I most likely would have had the flat collar/martingale on her. I took Millie to Saks Fifth Avenue the other day (they allow all small dogs and all size poodles :biggrin with just a flat collar and she never pulled. 

I admit that Henry probably could be trained with lots of hard work to walk nicely without a prong collar. However, he is my mom's dog and it wouldn't be consistent because she will use the prong collar regardless. I have been so busy training my own dog that I just haven't had time to train Henry. I would love to though because when he pulls you while walking on ice...the result is painful! I have tried the handful of treats method with Henry and he simply doesn't care about treats during a walk. He is much more difficult to train to walk nicely than Millie and I am definitely open to any suggestions. I really don't want him to be on a prong forever!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It probably has a lot to do with the fact that he's your moms dog and not yours. Socialization and training should start at 8 weeks (even sooner if you can). So loose leash walking should be started at that point in life because most likely every 8 week old pup isn't going to pull on the leash...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Holy smokes a good photo of a black spoo!
That camera is the bomb. 

Love the pics.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome pictures!!!
I just charged my battery today. I am going to take some pictures of the kitten gang!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

ETA: I do want to add that when used correctly a prong collar is not harmful or dangerous. I also found that Millie learned commands much more quickly when I began using a prong collar. As a young puppy, I began training her with 100% positive methods/clicker training. This worked and she learned commands very quickly. _However_, I struggled very much to get her to be 100% reliable until I began using the prong collar. I would tell her to sit and she would lollygag before sitting. The prong collar taught her that she _must_ sit - no questions asked. Purely positive training works for some people and an integrative approach (the approach I personally prefer) works for others. I respect that many people dislike prong collars but there are also many people that continue to use prong collars because they are an extremely effective and safe (if used _properly_) way to train a dog with 100% reliability. _Some_ people may choose to use traditional training methods rather than purely positive methods because they refuse to let go of their beliefs, like you said danemama. _But,_ many people (like me) have tried purely positive training and saw results but saw even better results when using a prong collar. I will never whip out a prong collar and start correcting a dog before I know that I am first being clear about my expectations of the dog and before I know that the dog understands what I am asking. I personally believe that a well balanced training approach includes both corrections and most importantly, lots of praise. There is a place for both positive and integrative training methods (when used correctly). 

Okay - had to get that out. That's all I have to say about that! Now back to enjoying my photos! Tee hee.:biggrin:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome photos!! :biggrin: Beautiful subjects too!

I see nothing wrong the prong collars either :wink: Its what works for you and your dog. Sounds like you are using it correctly, which is using it it train to walk nicely because it is a training tool. Just like the EasyWalk Harness (which I used for Harleigh) and Gentle Leader - same "thing" or "purpose" as the Prong, just a different look.


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

Poodles truly ARE one of the best breeds out there IMO. Awsome gun dog, retreiver, family pet, and one hell of a looker!!! Pics are amazing, awsome job.:smile:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Millie is such a beautiful dog!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> because most likely every 8 week old pup isn't going to pull on the leash...


*cough* I had to pull Amaya...Everywhere!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! :smile:


----------

